# Has Anyone Done This?



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Still getting ready for the shake down cruse in a few days with our new 210RS. Looking at future unused storage space.Number one is the little porthole under the tub , which i see some of you hav accesed to run a heating duct into the bathroom. I will not do that(yet) but i will obtain a small cabinet door and create a space to store the holding tank chemicals etc. That will be quite straight foreward. But my question is regarding the space under the bottom drawer in the kitchen area. Instead of cutting a access in the front of the panel and finding a matching Cherrywood? door for that. Has someone figured out how to release the stops on the drawer hawdware so one could pull the drawer further out or remove it temporaly so less used items could be placed under the bottom drawer and then re-attatch the stops so they could be occasionaly released to move the drawer to access that space? Has anyone tried this? Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Regarding your thoughts on putting a small door under the shower, I think you'd be MUCH better off removing the bottom shelf of the linen closet (you can see the shelf just above the toilet in the attached picture) and then framing it out so it is removable. There is a LOT of storage under there...you just need to open it up. I think this would be a better place to store your chemicals...but this is just my opinion.

Another option is to flip the hinges on the hamper area under the sink, to make this an actual door vs the flop out POS that is it. Then add a shelf and you've doubled your storage space.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Regarding your thoughts on putting a small door under the shower, I think you'd be MUCH better off removing the bottom shelf of the linen closet (you can see the shelf just above the toilet in the attached picture) and then framing it out so it is removable. There is a LOT of storage under there...you just need to open it up. I think this would be a better place to store your chemicals...but this is just my opinion.
> 
> Another option is to flip the hinges on the hamper area under the sink, to make this an actual door vs the flop out POS that is it. Then add a shelf and you've doubled your storage space.


x2 on the hamper. We did as you did, made the door into a real door, tossed the hamper bag in the underbed storage, added a shelf under the sink, and now we can store all the cleaning/bath supplies under the sink. IMHO the "hamper" was NOT one of outbacks better ideas!!


----------



## Trucker Lou (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey MJV, I added some storage space in a couple of areas. I obtained doors,hinges,latches from dealer very reasonable.----LOU---


----------



## NorskBoy (Feb 26, 2012)

The drawer does come all the way out... If you extend the drawer all they way out and then look inside the track (on either side) where they over lap you will see a piece of black plastic. The plastic is about the size of a tooth pick. The tooth pick will be angled up or down depending on which side of the drawer you are looking at. You slide it up on one side of the drawer and it will slide down on the opposite side. While holding these in the up and down positions the drawer will pull all the way out. To reinstall you just line up the tracks and push it in.

I just did it and there is some space under there, like you would expect.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

NorskBoy said:


> The drawer does come all the way out... If you extend the drawer all they way out and then look inside the track (on either side) where they over lap you will see a piece of black plastic. The plastic is about the size of a tooth pick. The tooth pick will be angled up or down depending on which side of the drawer you are looking at. You slide it up on one side of the drawer and it will slide down on the opposite side. While holding these in the up and down positions the drawer will pull all the way out. To reinstall you just line up the tracks and push it in.
> 
> I just did it and there is some space under there, like you would expect.


Thank you I had thought it must be something with that black plastic part. I will definately try this. M.V.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you! I will try that with the drawers. M.V.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the very easy way to release the stops on the drawer hardware. Works really slick. Can I say additional storage!!

As far as changing the laundry hamper, Don't think so, as it is one of the most liked features by my wife ,and as you know. No one is happy unless momma is happy!! At least now there won't be a plastic cloths hamper riding along in the bathtub!! M.V.


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

I took a panel out from under the stove/oven and opened that up. You can put a lot of pots and pans under there. Then took that panel to build a divided under the sofa and it holds two big plastic bins. I bought hangers so the whole front panel of the sofa lifts off.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Yep!

Thanks for the Info, all.
I divided that large storage space under the jack knife sofa the second day we had the 210RS!. It fits our inflatable dingy and it's life jackets , plus a few smaller items!

As for the laundry hamper --- Well my wife realized after our first outing , it is not really big enough, and NOT the great feature she thought it would be! I see a door and shelf mod. in the near future!!! M.V.


----------



## Anne3358 (Apr 3, 2017)

NorskBoy said:


> The drawer does come all the way out... If you extend the drawer all they way out and then look inside the track (on either side) where they over lap you will see a piece of black plastic. The plastic is about the size of a tooth pick. The tooth pick will be angled up or down depending on which side of the drawer you are looking at. You slide it up on one side of the drawer and it will slide down on the opposite side. While holding these in the up and down positions the drawer will pull all the way out. To reinstall you just line up the tracks and push it in.
> 
> I just did it and there is some space under there, like you would expect.


Thank you for taking the time, 8 years ago, to answer the questions. Just wanted to let you know it helped us today










Marianne


----------



## railsail (Jun 24, 2020)

I have a 2015 316rl travel trailer. It has a separate grey tank dump cap in addition to the combo black/grey dump nozzle. I want to combine the two so i don't have to change the sewer hose back and forth. I have seen them combined on other RV's. Any downside or cautions when doing this?


----------

